# Conowingo 4/26/08...



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

...one word - INCREDIBLE!

I arrived around 2:00, and the water was rather high. Surprisingly, there was plenty of room, which is not usually the case. Started with a double-dart rig and immediately started nailing hicks. EVERY cast! After about a dozen double-headers, I decided to drop down to one jig. After about 150 fish, the sirens went off, signalling a water release. 10 minutes later more sirens and more water. After retreating toward shore, I started almost immediately to get a better grade of fish. The rising water triggered a massive run of larger American shad. I can't believe how powerful these fish are. It is truly amazing! Ended up calling it a day at 6:30 or so, with the number of hicks at 250 at least, and 18 or so Americans up to around 5 pounds. Sore arms and shoulder, and what I call "shad hands" (numerous cuts in the palm side of the fingers from their sharp bellies) were my reward. Man I LOVE that pain.

I _finally_ got a digital cam, so hopefully subsequent reports will come with pics.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

We arrived later, around 5:00. Water was very high and swift. A few shad, WP not running to well. Would have been nice to be there before they opened the gates. We'll call next time.


----------



## MoJoe (Mar 25, 2008)

sweet man!

that's the flats that I know...

maybe I'll head up there and try some of the flies I have experimented with...

Maybe I can actually get something to bite them... 

ever had rocks chase your hooked shad!

i haven't yet, but we'll see..

thanks for the 411


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Check out...*



MoJoe said:


> sweet man!
> 
> that's the flats that I know...
> 
> ...


...this thread 
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51494


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Nice going Gnatman ... hey, they'd better open up the hickory or american shad soon ... C&R is going to cause them to overrun all the other species the way things are going


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

I've had rock snap up WP. They work well at times to live line. When rock fishing we'll hit WP for a change as well as for bait. Kinda like pinfishing down south.


----------



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

fishhead said:


> Nice going Gnatman ... hey, they'd better open up the hickory or american shad soon ... C&R is going to cause them to overrun all the other species the way things are going



Shad don't live here, they are migrants. They'll never over run other species, they are ocean dwellers... If they open up shad in MD we'll see tons of bodies with cut bellies either floating down river or laying in the trash cans along side the river. They will be females, you know the ones that produce offspring. If you don't think this is true you have never fished the Delaware. At the parking lots with river access, they have trash cans specifically there for female bodies. To eat a shad, you bake it for 3 hours to soften up all those bones. I don't eat many things baked for 3 hours and fish is certainly not where I start. 

Been years since I heard a shad fisherman in MD complaining about not being able to keep a fish.

Party on!

:fishing:


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

30ManStan.... here's another shad recipe. Take the shad, gut it, scale it, put the guts in the trash, remove the head and trash it, fillet it, put the fillets on the side, toss the carcass, salt and pepper the filleting knife to taste and cook to desired doneness. Oh don't forget to feed the fillets to the raccoon!

Yeah man...all they take is the roe.

They are fun to catch. Especially with kids. But I like catching em too!


----------



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

saltandsand,

Catching white shad in the mighty spring flow of the Susky is one of my favorite, simple, spring time pleasures.

I look forward to it all winter... just like looking forward to the smell of the first pot of steamed crabs of summer!

Stan


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

never new that about shad. i just want to keep them b/c there such good bait, not to eat. When herring fishing with shad darts, net or whatever method, we always catch way more shad and its hard to get herring sometimes. 1 shad is enough cut bait compared to 3 or 4 herring! oh well...

sounds kinda like tarpoon in flordia, no food value at all, but fun to catch. I think you actually have to pay a 50 dollar fee or something to even keep 1 for a mount or whatever you do with a fish you cant eat... thats on my "things to do before I die" list.


----------



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

*Fines and fees - rocky*

ilovetherock -

If you get caught with a hickory or white shad (aka American shad), they're gonna haul your skinny ass in. I don't even know what they're gonna do to you. Keep all those mud shad you want, but be careful otherwise.....

30ManStan


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

You guys are funny. I'm gonna grind the shad, herring and tarpon to make tiny little pills and sell them for dietary needs...make millions of bucks...now all I've got to do is find is a bunch of happy fishermen to haul them fish in. Chit...who is gonna grind the fish up?


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

stan - i dont keep em. ill get herring from my spots on a few creeks, my commercial buddies on the rivers, the wharf in DC, and a few other nice spots... I was just saying it would be nice to be able to keep them, but I could care less really. I think its a $500 fine per fish, so its not worth it... although I have used them years ago when I didnt know any better. 

You know how many guys on this site are gonna bust my balls about illegal fish cause of what you said?!?! haha! 

yea.. mud shad for bait, thats a good 1! haha!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

ilovetherock said:


> never new that about shad. i just want to keep them b/c there such good bait, not to eat. When herring fishing with shad darts, net or whatever method, we always catch way more shad and its hard to get herring sometimes. 1 shad is enough cut bait compared to 3 or 4 herring! oh well...


Even kidding about that kind of thing can be trouble. 



30ManStan said:


> ilovetherock -
> 
> If you get caught with a hickory or white shad (aka American shad), they're gonna haul your skinny ass in. I don't even know what they're gonna do to you. Keep all those mud shad you want, but be careful otherwise.....
> 
> 30ManStan


You're right Stan, they bust you quicker than lightening for that. 

Spring time fishing for Shad is the bomb! I'm with you, bring on Spring and the Shad!!! Top water acrobats with an attitude. They don't call them the poor man's tarpon for nothing.  Do you guys wade up there?

*Hey Gnatman*, what colors were working for you up at the Susky?


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

stan -see what i mean!!! its starts....

anyone who reads my post should not take it the wrong way. I wasnt "even kidding". 

I SPECIFICALLY said... "i WANT to keep them". Not a thing about keepn them. I was just making points about how there numbers are up, and how larger they are comopared to herring. And of course, we all know its a BAITFISH.

FB: "Even kidding about that kind of thing can be trouble."

are you serious? ... read before you hit the quote button numerous times, then read it again before you hit the post button.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Dude, you're just wrong all the way around...that being said, I did not read your WANT in later post...seems like a recovery on your part...


----------



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

*Color?*

What colors were working for you up at the Susky?

Shad don't really care too much most days, color simply does not matter. I always fish with a chartreuse grub, been fishing the same bait for years for white shad. For hickories, use a nunguesser shad rig, it has a dart above a small silver spoon. I don't even fool with hickory shad anymore, they bored me years ago. 

Wade, yep, get in and get wet.


----------



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

*Rocky's Right - no ball busting on him*



ilovetherock said:


> never new that about shad. i just want to keep them b/c there such good bait, not to eat. When herring fishing with shad darts, net or whatever method, we always catch way more shad and its hard to get herring sometimes. 1 shad is enough cut bait compared to 3 or 4 herring! oh well...


Oop, it's clearer, give him a break. I never said you are keeping them, I was trying to advise against it.


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

Fishbreath said:


> Dude, you're just wrong all the way around...that being said, I did not read your WANT in later post...seems like a recovery on your part...


Im not even sure what this bs post is supposed to mean. :spam: You want me to be wrong, You always argue with me fishbreath, maybe you should have her clean that thing and you wouldnt be in such a whinny crybaby mr. no-it-all mood all the time. recovery??? please... 

try try try again %$%@breath opcorn:

"smells like fish...put it on a dish" haha. that thing must smell like rotten herring with your attitude! :--|


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

ilovetherock said:


> Im not even sure what this bs post is supposed to mean. :spam: You want me to be wrong, You always argue with me fishbreath, maybe you should have her clean that thing and you wouldnt be in such a whinny crybaby mr. no-it-all mood all the time. recovery??? please...
> 
> try try try again %$%@breath opcorn:
> 
> "smells like fish...put it on a dish" haha. that thing must smell like rotten herring with your attitude! :--|


opcorn:WOW!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

ilovetherock said:


> Im not even sure what this bs post is supposed to mean. :spam: You want me to be wrong, You always argue with me fishbreath, maybe you should have her clean that thing and you wouldnt be in such a whinny crybaby mr. no-it-all mood all the time. recovery??? please...
> 
> try try try again %$%@breath opcorn:
> 
> "smells like fish...put it on a dish" haha. that thing must smell like rotten herring with your attitude! :--|


Well, that pretty much says it all doesn't it? He can't get along on other boards, comes to this board, can't play well in the sand box and resorts to this type of banter. Nicely done. :--|


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

cant get along on other boards? 

that statment couldnt be further from the truth. just like most of your other posts. 

Never seen someone be wrong so much. 

You lie so much you actually believe yourself. thats sad. I pity you.

Dont worry, Im gone. Tired of the "ManDrama" as its called on here. Havent been involved in most of it, but tired of reading it as well. 

ps. fb - those who live in glass houses shouldnt throw rocks. 
You should seriuosly re-read your posts... and read BEFORE you actually hit the reply button.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Even if someone revises their thought (which I don't believe is the case here)......can't we all share the toys in the sandbox?? Dang...arguing over a comments about smelly shad...what next? Now hug each other and make up ...


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

ilovetherock said:


> Dont worry, Im gone. Tired of the "ManDrama" as its called on here. Havent been involved in most of it, but tired of reading it as well.


I still haven't figured out who you're referring to but definitely....Don't let the door hit ya on the way out...


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

How original.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Mommy, MOMMY.... them boys over there are saying nasty words....MOMMY... make them stop...

Good grief.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

ilovetherock is no longer a member on P&S. Gnatman, sorry about the threadjack on what was otherwise a great report.

And I want to see some of those pictures. Shad fishing is a blast on light tackle.


----------



## CVILLEFISHERR (Feb 28, 2008)

agreed w/ sand flea. Never met u man but u gotta be cool to run pns lol. (Piern surf) Im gonna post on here for any1 interested. Will be shad fishing deer creek next week. Haha even rhymed. The americans just moved in so it should be fun  also got white perch and hickories  a blast just waiting to happen. Also fishing ocean city next week too. Wut a fun week  anyone interested send pm or just post back on here. The day im not sure w/ yet. Mayb monday, wednesday, or thursday. (ONE OF THOSE) CYA LATER guys (sry went caps crazy lol) 


Rich


----------



## Ticali (May 6, 2008)

I used to fish at the catwalk on the Congowingo Dam. Did they ever open it back up or is it gonna be closed forever??


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

Ticali said:


> I used to fish at the catwalk on the Congowingo Dam. Did they ever open it back up or is it gonna be closed forever??




It's closed. Don't think it will be opening up anytime soon either.


----------



## CVILLEFISHERR (Feb 28, 2008)

gnatman pm me nex time u go. Never fished conowingo but am dyin too.  show me the spots too if u dont mind  Ill take u to deer creek 1 day if u want. Well my dad cuz i cant drive but still.  lol. cya and pm me ur cell number or home idc. cya


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

interesting....



sand flea said:


> ilovetherock is no longer a member on P&S. Gnatman, sorry about the threadjack on what was otherwise a great report.
> 
> And I want to see some of those pictures. Shad fishing is a blast on light tackle.


----------

